# [SOLVED] WinSock Status problem



## ChenZi (Oct 31, 2004)

It all started with The Shield Deluxe, which couldn't access new definitions weeks ago. I tried an on-line chat w/tech support, but they couldn't help me. I removed and reinstalled Shield Deluxe. It gives me the following error messages: file black.lst is missing or corrupted. DNS name resolving error. Signatures are corrupted. Some protective components have malfunctioned. 

Then I lost IE. Network diagnostics says MSAFD Tcpip could not perform simple loopback communication. Error numbers 10050, 10091. A connectivity problem exists with an installed LSP. I tried to reset default WinSock parameters 9but it says I didn't approve proposed automated repair attempt) and I was directed to a support call.

the HTTP, HTTPS, FTP diagnostic is also in the red. The server name or address could not be resolved error 12007. None of the connections could be made.

Am I dead in the water?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: WinSock Status problem*

If you're not dead, you're at least going real slow! :smile:
Sounds like a bunch of things went wrong.

Start with some information about the environment.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages. If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ChenZi (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: WinSock Status problem*

country: USA
ISP: Cox Cable
modem: Motorola SB5101 (brand new replaced today)
router: NETGEAR WGR 614 v6
wired from computer to router (wireless units work fine)
computer: desktop Dell Dimensions 8200
XP Home, I think I have SP-2
IE 7.0

The problem started with The Shield Deluxe 2007. New virus definitions couldn't be downloaded. Error msgs: signatures are obsolete (2/7/08); some protection components have malfunctioned; file black.lst is missing or corrupted; DNS name resolving error; signatures are corrupted; some protective components have malfunctioned.

I've tried to repair it from the menu in All Programs. I've removed it and reinstalled it several times (which didn't fix anything). I chatted on-line with tech support at Shield Deluxe (at the time my internet worked), they asked me to send them a getsysteminfo.zip file but they never responded.

Then I lost internet. I ran the Network Diagnostic and got this report (this is today after replacing the modem, but it looks the same as before):

WinSock Diagnostic
Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] could not perform simple loopback communication. Error 10050.
Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] could not perform simple loopback communication. Error 10050.
Provider entry RSVP UDP Service Provider could not perform simple loopback communication. Error 10091.
Provider entry RSVP TCP Service Provider could not perform simple loopback communication. Error 10091.
A connectivity problem exists with an installed LSP.
The user didn't approve the proposed automated repair attempt. Reset WinSock catalog.
Redirecting user to support call

Network Adapter Diagnostic is green (OK)

HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic
HRRP: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved
HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved
FTP (Active): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved
HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.hotmail.com: The server name or address could not be resolved
HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passport.net: The server name or address could not be resolved
FTP (Passive): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved
Could not make an HTTP connection
Could not make an HTPPS connection
Could not make an FTP connection

In fact I did agree to reset the catalog to the default configuration and restarted (did this several times already).

The IT person at work thought it was a problem with my modem, so I called Cox Cable. They said the box (which was ancient) was resetting every 2 hours since last Friday and they would send a tech today to fix it. He replaced the modem, but told my husband (an eMac user) that it was a computer problem.

After the modem was replaced I ran an error-checking under C:/properties/tools. It took about 15 minutes but didn't hang up on anything I noticed. No change in error messages above.

I have a Dell Latitude D420 laptop and an IBM ThinkPad X41 (on which I just replaced the hard drive today...not my week), another Dell laptop, all of which run just fine on the wireless, as well as a wired eMac.

I did the cmd thing, but each one separately. Not sure how to do them all at once. I removed identifiers from my computer name.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\GS>PING 216.109.112.135
Unable to contact IP driver, error code 2,

C:\Documents and Settings\GS>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\GS>NBTSTAT -n
Failed to access NetBT driver -- NetBT may not be loaded

C:\Documents and Settings\GS>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

An internal error occurred: The request is not supported.

Please contact Microsoft Product Support Services for further help.

Additional information: Unable to query host name.

Thx.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: WinSock Status problem*

First off, disable ALL firewalls to start. Then do this repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## ChenZi (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: WinSock Status problem*

OK, so I exited Shield Deluxe and tried to turn off Windows firewall but it said "Windows Firewall settings cannot be displayed because the associated service is not running." I went ahead anyway, it seemed to work, I rebooted. IE still couldn't connect, Network Diagnostics said "Windows cannot troubleshoot your network connection because an error has occurred. Please try again".

So in case I made a mistake, I redid your first two cmds. This time, for the first command, I got the following reply "WARNING: Could not obtain host information from machine: [MYCOMPUTER]. Some commands may not be available." For the second, I got the same reply, plus it successfully reset the Winsock Catalog. I rebooted, but IE still couldn't connect. Again, "Windows cannot troubleshoot your network connection because an error has occurred. Please try again".

any other thoughts?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: WinSock Status problem*

Time to use SFC and see if that repairs Windows: SFC Tutorial


----------



## ChenZi (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: WinSock Status problem*

OK did that using my WinXP Home CD, IE still didn't work, ran Network Diagnostics, again accepted default settings, rebooted, re-ran the scannow sfc and got a dialog box " winlogon.exe --Application Error. The instruction at "0x7c111e0" referenced memory at "0x00000044". The memory could not be "read". Click on OK to terminate the program. I hit OK, it then rebooted. I ran it a 3rd time and it went fine, rebooted, IE still not working, but Network Diagnostics got past the first step and now says There might be a problem with your modem and/or router. The report says Invalid IP address, but the WinSock Diagnostic is all green :smile: 

So I called Cox Cable (my ISP) and the tech directed me to cmd ipconfig which listes the folowing Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection
Connection-specific DNS suffix: 
IP Address....: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask..: 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway: 

then ipconfig/renew which yielded: An error occurred while renewing Local Area Connection: The RPC server is unavailable.

The tech sent me to Control Panel/Network Connections where only the Local Area Connection is listed (this computer doesn't have wireless). Under Properties, it says connect using CNet PRO200WL PCI Fast Ethernet/ and This connection uses the following items:
Client for Microsoft Networks (checked)
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) (checked)

The tech told me that I need to have two more items in this box
QOS packet scheduler
File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks

The tech couldn't help me beyond here. However, if I hit the install button I can see Client, Service and Protocol. If I hit Add for Client, I'm told Unable to find any drivers for this device. When I hit Add for Service I found Windows, and under that, the two files noted above. I directed the computer to the WinXP disk to download these and it rebooted with a disk check. 

After reboot, I got this msg: The system has recovered from a serious error.
The error signature is BCCode: f4 BCP1:00000003 BCP2: 82E2EDA0 BCP3: 82E2EF14 BCP4 805FA160 OSVer: 5_1_2600 SP: 2_0 Product: 768_1
and the error report contents are 
C:\DOCUME~1\GS~1\LOCALS~1|Temp\WER71f8.dir00\Mini030608-01.dmp C: (sorry lost this one)

but when I submitted the silly report to Microsoft -- I actually connected to the internet (yeah!) and it says I have a problem with a device driver -- You received this message because a device driver installed on your computer caused the Windows operating system to stop unexpectedly. This type of error is referred to as a "stop error" A stop error requires you to reboot your computer.

It listed several options, like system restore, removing Dell drivers, etc, but figuring that those two files I just added were as old as my computer, I opted for Microsoft Update. This took a long time since I had missed many while out of internet access.

After many downloads and several reboots, I no longer get error msgs and have no problem with IE. I have a few more downloads to do and Microsoft update (both the automatic update icon and the website) seems to hang up during checking for updates. So I manually rebooted and it started to install updates -- it's been 45 minutes and it says it's still installing update 1 of 4, with a warning not to turn off or uplug the computer. 

I'll submit this now, but I think I've gotten hung up on the update install. Thanks so much for getting me back on the internet, you've been spectacular! ray: Any thoughts on my stalled installation?


----------



## ChenZi (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: WinSock Status problem*

I gave up on waiting for the computer to finish, powered it off and back on and all updates installed fine (go figure). Even got my Shield Deluxe to update and scan fine.

Again, you were great. MnyThx. :wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: WinSock Status problem*

Glad it all worked out. :smile:


----------

